# Hunter - Friday, 12/15/2006



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

I've got pretty much every Friday off in December. Would like to start thinking about the first (of hopefully a few) Hunter gatherings. Who's good for Hunter on Fridays? Which Friday works the best for you?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> I've got pretty much every Friday off in December. Would like to start thinking about the first (of hopefully a few) Hunter gatherings. Who's good for Hunter on Fridays? Which Friday works the best for you?



Count me in.  Depending on an upcoming business trip there might be 2 Fridays I can't do.  I should have a better idea regarding that trip this week  I want to hit Hunter once or twice this season.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd love to hit Hunter again.  I don't have too many days left to burn this year though...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2006)

How about the 28th..I think I can do that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> How about the 28th..I think I can do that.



As in November 28?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm skiing Somewhere on December 8th....If your can do that date, Greg...I'm in.


----------



## zook (Nov 6, 2006)

Count me in. 8th, 15th or 29th would be good for me


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2006)

1, 8, 15, or 22. Can't do the 29th.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> As in November 28?


Yes,Nov 28th


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll plan to be there. My schedule is fairly flexible.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yes,Nov 28th



I looked at everything, but I doubt I can swing it.

Let's pin this down. How about *December 15* to insure some better coverage? Hunter on the 1st or 22nd are now out (I may be skiing more locally).


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> I looked at everything, but I doubt I can swing it.
> 
> Let's pin this down. How about *December 15* to insure some better coverage? Hunter on the 1st or 22nd are now out (I may be skiing more locally).


 
12/15 sounds good to me, but would like to throw this out there(maybe for a future Hunter excursion), Flex ticks at Potter Bros:


Hunter Mtn Flex Ticket
$23.95
Preferred Customer Price: $21.56 » What's This? 
Ski or Ride MORE - Pay LESS!
Flex Tickets allow you to choose your day of skiing or riding with flexibility. Your ticket will allow you to pick from one of several dates for your all day or evening of fun in the snow… perfect for today’s busy lifestyles.
Hunter Mtn Flex Ticket Dates & Times:
* Jan 5 Fri 9:00-4:00
* Jan 19 Fri 9:00-4:00
* Feb 2 Fri 9:00-4:00
* Mar 2 Fri 9:00-4:00
Only $23.95


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> 12/15 sounds good to me, but would like to throw this out there(maybe for a future Hunter excursion), Flex ticks at Potter Bros:
> 
> 
> Hunter Mtn Flex Ticket
> ...


I can likely make some of those.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> I can likely make some of those.


 
12/15 they have flex tickets for Windham, same price.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2006)

No plans or meetings on the 15th.  You can put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay. I changed the thread title. 12/15 is it. We had a group of eight of all different abilities last year for "Hunter Manic Monday". Had a great time and the group was pretty much able to stay together, at least to ride the lifts. Feel free to join us!


----------



## zook (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2006)

zook said:


> I'm in



Nice! And welcome. I should mention that if we get a group of 15 or more together, lift tickets will be $30 that day:

http://www.huntermtn.com/groups.html


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2006)

Count me and my wife in.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2006)

Put me down as a definite maybe.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 7, 2006)

why not go over to Powder Ridge and hike....!!!!!!!


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> 12/15 sounds good to me, but would like to throw this out there(maybe for a future Hunter excursion), Flex ticks at Potter Bros:
> 
> 
> Hunter Mtn Flex Ticket
> ...



See http://forums.alpinezone.com/9273-skiing-cheap-2006-07-a-4.html#post110013 and http://forums.alpinezone.com/9273-skiing-cheap-2006-07-a-4.html#post110098

I see now that you weren't asking, it was only a copy and paste from Potter Brothers web site.


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 8, 2006)

Greg said:


> Nice! And welcome. I should mention that if we get a group of 15 or more together, lift tickets will be $30 that day:
> 
> http://www.huntermtn.com/groups.html



Count me in. And I think I can get my brother to show up, too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

Greg said:


> I should mention that if we get a group of 15 or more together, lift tickets will be $30 that day:
> 
> http://www.huntermtn.com/groups.html



zook
andyzee + wife
bvibert (maybe)
trtaylor
Grassi21

That's 6 towards the 15 needed for a group rate. Come on people! Join us.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2006)

Greg said:


> zook
> andyzee + wife
> bvibert (maybe)
> trtaylor
> ...



I'll keep checking back.  If we don't get 15 I want to order my ticket from Potter Bros.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Put me down as a definite maybe.


 
Hey hey, what's this maybe crap!

1. Me and Vee are both dying to hear "SAC Alert" in person.
2. We've got some sock time trials to take care of!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2006)

Greg said:


> zook
> andyzee + wife
> bvibert (maybe)
> trtaylor
> ...


 
Greg, don't see your name on the list. Not going?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Greg, don't see your name on the list. Not going?



I believe Greg has a pass this year, so he doesn't count towards the discount...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey hey, what's this maybe crap!
> 
> 1. Me and Vee are both dying to hear "SAC Alert" in person.
> 2. We've got some sock time trials to take care of!



There's a pretty good chance, depends on the situation at work.

BTW, live SAC Alerts will cost you... 
B.) Might have to rethink the whole sock speed test thing.  There's something about working with sweaty socks all day that doesn't appeal to me for some reason... uke:  It is in the name of science though, so count me in I guess...


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Greg, don't see your name on the list. Not going?





bvibert said:


> I believe Greg has a pass this year, so he doesn't count towards the discount...



Correctomundo!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 10, 2006)

You can put my wife down as a maybe.  If she is physically able to perform (please Marc, no comments ;-) ) she wants to come.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2006)

Holy crap, we actually have women showing up for this one. Now I know it's going to snow!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh boy.  Now Greg is trying to use his good luck with weather to plan an event in December.  :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh boy.  Now Greg is trying to use his good luck with weather to plan an event in December.  :wink:



I know!  Greg, please start knocking on some wood.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 10, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I know!  Greg, please start knocking on some wood.



I know.  Love the avator, Beano.  

Hope to ski with you soon.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I know!  Greg, please start knocking on some wood.



That's right, that bastard Greg is to blame.

Tar and Feather him! Kill him!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2006)

JimG. said:


> That's right, that bastard Greg is to blame.
> 
> Tar and Feather him! Kill him!


 
I'm in! We can consider it a sacrifice to Ullr.


----------



## zook (Nov 10, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'm in! We can consider it a sacrifice to Ullr.



Right! Since your previous one worked so well  Are you sure you burned those skis right?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 10, 2006)

zook said:


> Right! Since your previous one worked so well  Are you sure you burned those skis right?



*POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!*  :lol:  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## zook (Nov 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> *POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!*  :lol:  :lol:  :wink:



and now he'll sacrifice me as well


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2006)

zook said:


> Right! Since your previous one worked so well  Are you sure you burned those skis right?


 

OK smartass:

1. Winter hasn't started yet, let's wait and see what happens.
2. I'm in a sacrificing mood this season, be careful!


----------



## zook (Nov 10, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK smartass:
> 
> 1. Winter hasn't started yet, let's wait and see what happens.
> 2. I'm in a sacrificing mood this season, be careful!



just stay away from my new skis 

it's all because of the weather  - we better get some snow soon!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2006)

zook said:


> *just stay away from my new skis*
> 
> it's all because of the weather - we better get some snow soon!


 
Oh, watchu get?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> *POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!*  :lol:  :lol:  :wink:



Good one zook!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Good one zook!


 

Lil brat!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 11, 2006)

You're quick Zook!  LOL!

Maybe Ullr doesn't accept skis from people with names ending in Ski, Andy.  I'm sure Zook has that problem too.   

(*note this is just an assumption based on what little I really know about your ethnic background.  I am not a stalker and don't know your last names  )

I can't do the 15th...anyone good for the 9th?


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm interested in attending but will have to see if I can take a vacation day that day.  Put me down as a definite maybe.  I'd love to ski Hunter (never been) plus it would be great to do it with you folks that I've never met.

Will JimG and/or DMC be available for the local's cook's tour?


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh boy.  Now Greg is trying to use his good luck with weather to plan an event in December.  :wink:





BeanoNYC said:


> I know!  Greg, please start knocking on some wood.





JimG. said:


> That's right, that bastard Greg is to blame.
> 
> Tar and Feather him! Kill him!





andyzee said:


> I'm in! We can consider it a sacrifice to Ullr.



I like to think that I got it all out of my system. 12/15 *will *happen, and there *will *be a ton of snow. You watch.

We gotta get Trailboss out to Hunter.


----------



## zook (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry, just got a little impatient  I need to ski soon! I'm sure Andyzee made sure that we'll have one of the best seasons ever - just wish it started a bit sooner...



Greg said:


> 12/15 *will *happen, and there *will *be a ton of snow.



I second that!



BeanoNYC said:


> Maybe Ullr doesn't accept skis from people with names ending in Ski, Andy.  I'm sure Zook has that problem too.



Good one! No "ski" here, but I give people lots of trouble with pronouncing my last name 



andyzee said:


> Oh, watchu get?



I got Elan Speedwave 14 - for now I mostly do carving on groomers (or at least trying to carve... )


I may bring my parents on 15th if that will help get us a discount. They will ski on the learning slope though.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2006)

zook said:


> I got Elan Speedwave 14 - for now I mostly do carving on groomers (or at least trying to carve... ).


 
May they serve you well!


----------



## dmc (Nov 13, 2006)

zook said:


> Right! Since your previous one worked so well  Are you sure you burned those skis right?



We will be burning skis and snowboards this weekend at Hunter at the Perfect Lift(23A Band plays at 9PM)....  

Seems like the first batch of burnings didn't take...


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2006)

dmc said:


> We will be burning skis and snowboards this weekend at Hunter at the Perfect Lift(23A Band plays at 9PM)....
> 
> Seems like the first batch of burnings didn't take...



Nice! Any chance of joining us on 12/15, D?


----------



## dmc (Nov 13, 2006)

Greg said:


> Nice! Any chance of joining us on 12/15, D?



Working on it... But - it's the end of the quarter so I may be installing software somewhere to protect your credit cards... 

It will be a wait and see thing.. But I want to and my boss is cool with it...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2006)

dmc said:


> Working on it... But - it's the end of the quarter so I may be installing software somewhere to protect your credit cards...
> 
> It will be a wait and see thing.. But I want to and my boss is cool with it...



Aren't we thinknig of going to an AVI 1 class at Tucks the weekend of 12/16-17?

If not I might be in on the 12/15 deal too.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Aren't we thinknig of going to an AVI 1 class at Tucks the weekend of 12/16-17?
> 
> If not I might be in on the 12/15 deal too.



Oh no! What will we do without our official AZ Hunter tour guide?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2006)

Greg said:


> Oh no! What will we do without our official AZ Hunter tour guide?


 

That would be guides, plural. And I would be scared of getting mugged on 5th Ave or Broadway or something


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2006)

As long as there is some variety open, i'll be there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2006)

Greg said:


> We gotta get Trailboss out to Hunter.



Keep me posted.....


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Keep me posted.....



Do you really think you can swing this? May want to wait for a later gathering when the West side is open. I plan to propose a few.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> I can likely make some of those.



To add to this post, if you take the 28 exit from the thruway, and head up through Fenica(sp), you will head right by the Kingston shop, where you can pic up discount tickets or flex tickets depending on the day.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> To add to this post, if you take the 28 exit from the thruway, and head up through Fenica(sp), you will head right by the Kingston shop, where you can pic up discount tickets or flex tickets depending on the day.



Fenica = Phoenicia.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> Will JimG and/or DMC be available for the local's cook's tour?



It looks like it!  So that's me, Jim and Doug on passes and this group:

zook
andyzee + wife
bvibert (maybe)
trtaylor
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
2knees (maybe)

That's 8 now towards the 15 needed for a group rate. Who else is in?!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2006)

I may be able to come, I just havent looked to see when I will be out of school.  I wont count towards your passes though as I have one.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I may be able to come, I just havent looked to see when I will be out of school. I wont count towards your passes though as I have one.


 
I recommend against using exit 28 as stated in your previous post. 19 or 21 may work better  Discount tix would be exit 19 at Potter Bros.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I recommend against using exit 28 as stated in your previous post. 19 or 21 may work better  Discount tix would be exit 19 at Potter Bros.



Hawkshot meant the route 28 exit off the Thruway...Exit 19 is the exit for route 28.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Hawkshot meant the route 28 exit off the Thruway...Exit 19 is the exit for route 28.


 
My bad


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Hawkshot meant the route 28 exit off the Thruway...Exit 19 is the exit for route 28.



Yup, plus I think that way is faster than exit 21.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yup, plus I think that way is faster than exit 21.



Yeah, sending them through Catskill is a good way to get folks you don't like lost.

I was going to get on him for skipping exit 20 which is the fastest way, but I keep forgetting that 23A is still closed from Palenville to Haines Falls because of that retaining wall collapse.

The NYSDOT promises that 23A will be open before Thanksgiving. I'm still stunned it really didn't matter that it didn't open before. Hunter was helped out by the warm weather in a strange way.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 15, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the mountain...no guns running yet...too warm


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Just got off the phone with the mountain...no guns running yet...too warm









Sorry. Couldn't resist!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yup, plus I think that way is faster than exit 21.


 
Depends which direction you're coming from.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Depends which direction you're coming from.



Now I'm curious. If I'm coming Southbound on the Thruway (thinking about taking the Mass Pike over), what way do I want to go?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

Mapquest, if you can trust them, says exit 21. http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...2pl=&2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=hunter&2s=ny&2z=&r=f
Unless ofcourse 20 is open, then I would just take that.


----------



## zook (Nov 16, 2006)

Greg - count me + 2 . We'll need only 5 more


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> Greg - count me + 2 . We'll need only 5 more



Cool!

zook +  parents
andyzee + wife
bvibert (maybe)
trtaylor
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
2knees (maybe)

Indeed. 5 more.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> Greg - count me + 2 . We'll need only 5 more


 
Zook, bring your hubby. We'll strap some boards to his feet and push him down hill


----------



## zook (Nov 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Zook, bring your hubby. We'll strap some boards to his feet and push him down hill



Well, Friday is not an option for him because of work :sad: - maybe some other time. He will be skiing this season and hopefully he'll like it as much as I do


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> Well, Friday is not an option for him because of work :sad: - maybe some other time. He will be skiing this season and hopefully he'll like it as much as I do


 
My wife's been working on a skiing partner for him


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2006)

My wife is still a maybe.  I'm hoping she can't make it... most of you guys know why.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> Cool!
> 
> zook +  parents
> andyzee + wife
> ...



Updated roll call time! Anyone else? Please post if you will be buying a ticket as well.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm almost positive that I'll be going.  I will be buying a ticket also...


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2006)

Got the day off...  Have to take a bunch before the end of the year...

See ya'll there...  :flag:


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

dmc said:


> Got the day off...  Have to take a bunch before the end of the year...
> 
> See ya'll there...  :flag:



Rad! Will be great to finally get some skiing in with you. You riding? I'm going to do another documentary like I did for the Mount Snow gathering last week. Hope to grab some cool vid and pics. Gotta have dmc ripping on the board for that!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm going. I'm not sure if I'll need to buy yet.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm going. I'm not sure if I'll need to buy yet.



Nice! HPD on board. This is going to be a classic, folks!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 29, 2006)

I will try and swing it.  Depends on work.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 29, 2006)

Not sure if I can make that or not...I will keep you posted.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have the day off from work, so I should be there.  May have "eastcoastskier" with me as well.  But neither of us count in the ticket count.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Nov 30, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have the day off from work, so I should be there.  May have "eastcoastskier" with me as well.  But neither of us count in the ticket count.



yes i think i will be tagging along in efforts to make some nice turns.. it'll be great to get to know some of you. just gotta re-arrange a few things.. lets hope it gets colder, and hunter can kick the guns into high-gear.. 

if anyone plans on buying a ticket at the mountain DON"T.. we have some great discout tickets at Potter brother, i think the hunter ones save you like 12 bucks mid week or something.. so.. let us know if you would like hawkeshot99 or i to pick one up


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

eastcoastskiier said:


> yes i think i will be tagging along in efforts to make some nice turns.. it'll be great to get to know some of you. just gotta re-arrange a few things.. lets hope it gets colder, and hunter can kick the guns into high-gear..
> 
> if anyone plans on buying a ticket at the mountain DON"T.. we have some great discout tickets at Potter brother, i think the hunter ones save you like 12 bucks mid week or something.. so.. let us know if you would like hawkeshot99 or i to pick one up



are you guys talking about those flex tickets?  if so i'm interested.  i'm def. in.  i already requested the day off. 

i'm hoping to get one solo day in before the hunter outing so i don't embarrass myself.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> are you guys talking about those flex tickets?  if so i'm interested.  i'm def. in.  i already requested the day off.
> 
> i'm hoping to get one solo day in before the hunter outing so i don't embarrass myself.



Don't worry about embarrassing yourself, we won't laugh too hard.   Seriously, it doesn't matter as long as you have fun!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Don't worry about embarrassing yourself, we won't laugh too hard.   Seriously, it doesn't matter as long as you have fun!



Yeah, believe it or not no one laughed at me last time out and I suck.Might be cause they were so busy getting out of my way, they didn't have a chance to laugh  Yeah, now that i think about it I saw more looks a fear. A 240 lb guy barreling down at you on skis could have that effect.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Don't worry about embarrassing yourself, we won't laugh too hard.   Seriously, it doesn't matter as long as you have fun!



True.  I can't expect to be ripping it up the first day out.  I so badly need to get some turns in.  I have been jonesing more than usual since I started reading the Herminators book.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm hoping to get one solo day in before the hunter outing so i don't embarrass myself.



Oh don't worry!

We'll get it all on film so you can relive it over and over!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Oh don't worry!
> 
> We'll get it all on film so you can relive it over and over!


 
I'll do my best to have the helmetcam and blueberries ready.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'll do my best to have the helmetcam and blueberries ready.



Mmmmm, blueberries.  Yum!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Mmmmm, blueberries. Yum!


 
Blueberry Yum Yum, followed by helmetcam


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> helmetcam


Cool! I'll have to get the video from you and add it to the final compilation. This is going to be a real hoot. Looks like it's gonna be a great turnout.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Blueberry Yum Yum, followed by helmetcam



Helmet cam for the turns or for watching me fall on my rear?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Helmet cam for the turns or for watching me fall on my rear?


----------



## zook (Nov 30, 2006)

Grassi21 - you've got nothing to worry about!

... unless you've managed to question andyzee's ski-burning abilities, in that case you can be sure he'll get you! I did this unknowingly and I ended up with an almost broken helmet  and this pic:







At least he didn't catch my fall trying to ride the Poma for the first time


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> Grassi21 - you've got nothing to worry about!
> 
> ... unless you've managed to question andyzee's ski-burning abilities, in that case you can be sure he'll get you! I did this unknowingly and I ended up with an almost broken helmet  and this pic:
> 
> At least he didn't catch my fall trying to ride the Poma for the first time



Last year on that same Poma I laughed my a&^ off when my wife took a dive.  Once I hopped on I was inches from doing the same.  I've learned to never laugh at anyone on the Poma.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> At least he didn't catch my fall trying to ride the Poma for the first time


 
Next time :angry: :razz:


----------



## zook (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Next time :angry: :razz:



At least now I'll know not to ride Poma with you next time


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> At least now I'll know not to ride Poma with you next time



Don't sweat it.  nlmasopust fell on the poma when I first tried it.  Yes, you read that right.  He was so concerned about looking back to watch me fall, that he fell.  And then I didn't fall.  And I laughed with the liftie for quite a while.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> At least now I'll know not to ride Poma with you next time


 
Gee, now that could be interesting   

Just not sure that my wife would appreciate it. :lol:


----------



## zook (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Gee, now that could be interesting
> 
> Just not sure that my wife would appreciate it. :lol:



I was joking of course  And now that I know how to get on that lift I won't give you satisfaction of posting a picture of my fall in here :smash: 

Actually, I really liked that trail next to Poma last weekend - barely any people there and it was a nice cruiser run to warm up.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

zook said:


> I was joking of course  And now that I know how to get on that lift I won't give you satisfaction of posting a picture of my fall in here :smash:
> 
> Actually, I really liked that trail next to Poma last weekend - barely any people there and it was a nice cruiser run to warm up.


 
Yeah, Bunny Buster is nice when it's open to the public, they have a lot of races there. You have to get to K during the regular season, alot of good stuff there. OK, back to the tally:

*Need Tix:*
zook + parents
andyzee + wife
bvibert (changed from maybe to almost postive, dude, commit)
trtaylor
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
2knees (maybe)

*Going but don't need tix:*
dmc
Greg
highpeaksdrifter (not sure if he needs tix?)
YardSaleDad (will try, need tix?)
ALLSKIING (maybe, need tix?)
Hawkshot99
eastcoastskier(maybe)
JimG


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> *Going but don't need tix:*
> dmc
> Greg
> highpeaksdrifter (not sure if he needs tix?)
> ...



You forget JimmyG....


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> You forget JimmyG....


 
Fixed, damn, it's turning into a party!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> You forget JimmyG....



I'm easy to forget...and I like it that way.


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Fixed, damn, it's turning into a party!



Damn...  It sure is... Better buy some more papers...


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I'm easy to forget...and I like it that way.



huh?  Who are you anyways....


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

dmc said:


> huh?  Who are you anyways....



Me?

Who?

I forget.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> bvibert (changed from maybe to almost postive, dude, commit)



I have commitment issues...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I have commitment issues...


 
Those aren't the only issues.



dmc said:


> Damn... It sure is... Better buy some more papers...


 
D, we'll be there to ski and slide, not read, wus a matter with you! :wink: :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 30, 2006)

i'll need a ticket if i go, just want to see what's gonna be open.   Hunter is 3hrs for me so i just dont want to commit if its only a couple of trails.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Those aren't the only issues.



You aint kidding... :smash:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> are you guys talking about those flex tickets?  if so i'm interested.  i'm def. in.  i already requested the day off.
> 
> i'm hoping to get one solo day in before the hunter outing so i don't embarrass myself.



To answer your question on tickets.

Dec. 19 is *not *a Flex ticket day. http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/184

But we do sell *Discounted* tickets for then.  A midweek ticket at Hunter sells for $50.  The Potter Brothers Stores sell dicounted tickets for $39.  If you have a "Prefered Customer Card" http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/59 you can take 10% off of that price.  You can stop at the Kingston store on the way up.  It is exit 19 off the Thruway, and should be changing their hours so they open at 8am by then.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> But we do sell *Discounted* tickets for then.  A midweek ticket at Hunter sells for $50.  The Potter Brothers Stores sell dicounted tickets for $39.  If you have a "Prefered Customer Card" http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/59 you can take 10% off of that price.  You can stop at the Kingston store on the way up.  It is exit 19 off the Thruway, and should be changing their hours so they open at 8am by then.



Thanks, but we're trying to qualify for the *group rate* (15 or more) for that day. 12/15 is still considered early season so a lift ticket at the group rate is only $30. Here's the current tally:


andyzee said:


> *Need Tix:*
> zook + parents
> andyzee + wife
> bvibert (changed from maybe to almost postive, dude, commit)
> ...



That's ten if the maybes are in. If YardSaleDad, ALLSKIING, Hawkshot99, eastcoastskier all join this approach that gets us within one of qualifying for the group rate. I'm trying to see if we can get a group rate if less than 15.

And Pat - based on the forecast and knowing Hunter's snowmaking firepower, I think there will be abundant terrain, possibly even Claire's which might look like this:












Does that inspire you some?:grin:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said dreamer, youre nothing but a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said far out, - what a day, a year, a laugh it is!
You know, - well you know you had it comin to you,
Now theres not a lot I can do

Dreamer, you stupid little dreamer;
So now you put your head in your hands, oh no!
I said far out, - what a day, a year, a laugh it is!
You know, - well you know you had it comin to you,
Now theres not a lot I can do.

Well work it out someday

If I could see something
You can see anything you want boy
If I could be someone-
You can be anyone, celebrate boy.
If I could do something-
Well you can do something,
If I could do anything-
Well can you do something out of this world? 

Take a dream on a sunday
Take a life, take a holiday
Take a lie, take a dreamer
Dream, dream, dream, dream, dream along...

Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said dreamer, youre nothing but a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
Oh no!

Hope you're right ;-) :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> Thanks, but we're trying to qualify for the *group rate* (15 or more) for that day. 12/15 is still considered early season so a lift ticket at the group rate is only $30. Here's the current tally:
> 
> 
> That's ten if the maybes are in. If YardSaleDad, ALLSKIING, Hawkshot99, eastcoastskier all join this approach that gets us within one of qualifying for the group rate. I'm trying to see if we can get a group rate if less than 15.



I must have missed that.  Well that is a better deal then.  On the tally however Hawkshot99 and eastcoast skier will not be in that count for tickets, as we have passes.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 30, 2006)

Lol, Supertramp...

Hmmm... I have to check with work but I might actually join on this one, especially getting a group rate...

I'll be back


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, Supertramp...
> 
> Hmmm... I have to check with work but I might actually join on this one, especially getting a group rate...
> 
> I'll be back



A few more people and we may just be able to rent Plattekill  http://www.plattekill.com/winter/groups_new.html#mountain


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> To answer your question on tickets.
> 
> Dec. 19 is *not *a Flex ticket day. http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/184
> 
> But we do sell *Discounted* tickets for then.  A midweek ticket at Hunter sells for $50.  The Potter Brothers Stores sell dicounted tickets for $39.  If you have a "Prefered Customer Card" http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/59 you can take 10% off of that price.  You can stop at the Kingston store on the way up.  It is exit 19 off the Thruway, and should be changing their hours so they open at 8am by then.



Thanks for the info.  If all goes well with the weather and all what time do the lifts start turning at Hunter?  Will I have time to stop at the store and pick up a ticket or should I order one online?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the info.  If all goes well with the weather and all what time do the lifts start turning at Hunter?  Will I have time to stop at the store and pick up a ticket or should I order one online?



We're hoping to get enough people for the group rate, which would be an even better deal:


Greg said:


> Thanks, but we're trying to qualify for the *group rate* (15 or more) for that day. 12/15 is still considered early season so a lift ticket at the group rate is only $30.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm waiting to the last minute to see if we get enough people, if not, I will stop at the store and get the ticket. The only problem is that some, hint hint, will have to commit.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Cool.  I'll wait it out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'm waiting to the last minute to see if we get enough people, if not, I will stop at the store and get the ticket. The only problem is that some, hint hint, will have to commit.



I'll be sure to commit by 5 am on the 15th.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2006)

I have to go to a play that night at my daughters school so I am out. I will be at MT Snow Sunday and Jiminy Sat night if anybody will be around.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'm waiting to the last minute to see if we get enough people, if not, I will stop at the store and get the ticket. The only problem is that some, hint hint, will have to commit.



Also, we'll need to propose a meeting place/time to sort out the purchase of the tickets. We also need to know *within 48 hours* who is in and who isn't. More info:



			
				http://www.huntermtn.com/groups.html said:
			
		

> *RESERVATIONS*
> In order to speed your ticket transaction, a reservation must be made at least 48 hours prior to your arrival. To make a reservation, call the Group Sales Office at 800-HunterMtn between the hours of 8am and 4pm.
> 
> *PAYMENT POLICIES*
> ...


Therefore, I propose the following for those looking to get in on the group rate:
You will need to confirm that you will attend and confirm the number of people in your party needing lift tickets at this group rate *by the end of the day on Monday, 12/11*. I will then set it up with the mountain that Tuesday.
Meet at *8:30 am* on Friday, 12/15 at the Group Sales Office at the east end of the Main Lodge, lower level, next to the repair shop.
Bring $30 *cash *for each person needing a lift ticket.
I will purchase the lift tickets.
This will give us 30 minutes to sort all this out, boot up and still make an early lift.
We can set up a secondary meeting time (perhaps 10:00 am) at the large trail map sign at the summit to meet up with those on passes or who have made other lift ticket arrangements. Of course, others in the AZ group that aren't doing the group rate thing can also meet up with us all at the Group Sales Office at 8:30 am.
Does this approach work for everybody?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

Works for me, count me and V in. Unlike some, we can commit


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> Also, we'll need to propose a meeting place/time to sort out the purchase of the tickets. We also need to know within 48 hours who is in and who isn't. More info:
> 
> 
> Therefore, I propose the following for those looking to get in on the group rate:
> ...



Its good, the only thing is you might as well take me out of the group rate count.  There is no way i'm gonna get there by 8:30.  Realistically, 10:30 is more like it.  Sorry to be a pita, but 8:30 means about a 5:00 wake up time and, well, i just dont do that anymore.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2006)

2knees said:


> Its good, the only thing is you might as well take me out of the group rate count.  There is no way i'm gonna get there by 8:30.  Realistically, 10:30 is more like it.  Sorry to be a pita, *but 8:30 means about a 5:00 wake up time and, well, i just dont do that anymore.*


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

Greg said:


>


 
Greg, 
         Dude, you've got some amazing abilities, I now see that mind reading is among them :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 1, 2006)

lol.   thats what i'll be if wake up at 5:00.  

but count me in anyway, i'll just catch up with you early birds at some point.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2006)

2knees said:


> lol.   thats what i'll be if wake up at 5:00.
> 
> but count me in anyway, i'll just catch up with you early birds at some point.



Hit the Potter Brothers option for $39...


----------



## zook (Dec 1, 2006)

I have  three people committed and I'm working on maybe one more


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

zook said:


> I have three people committed and I'm working on maybe one more


 
You had your parents commited! Not nice Zook! Not nice!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm committed.  I'm flying solo.  I was hoping the wife could squeeze this one in but she is out for the season.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Works for me, count me and V in. Unlike some, we can commit



I'm now 93.32569% sure that I'll be there....


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you hear that Zook is having her folks commited, and working on more people as well!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2006)

I just found out i have a final that day, but I asked the teacher if I could take it early, and he said he would get back to me.  So I am in as long as he is a generous man.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Did you hear that Zook is having her folks commited, and working on more people as well!



Don't tell her that I told you, but I heard she's working on having you committed next.  Shouldn't be a problem though since you have no problems with commitments...:razz:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Don't tell her that I told you, but I heard she's working on having you committed next. Shouldn't be a problem though since you have no problems with commitments...:razz:


 
I kind of suspected that, thanks for the heads up


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 1, 2006)

Guys, I have issues with commitment... I don't think this will work out...

No, really, it's me, not you.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm now 93.32569% sure that I'll be there....



93.32601% now...



cbcbd said:


> Guys, I have issues with commitment... I don't think this will work out...
> 
> No, really, it's me, not you.



:lol:


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 1, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm hoping to get one solo day in before the hunter outing so i don't embarrass myself.



Gawd....me, too. It's gonna be close, but think I'll be able to squeeze one in befor we hook up. Don't you know I have business travel most of the next two weeks.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> Thanks, but we're trying to qualify for the *group rate* (15 or more) for that day. 12/15 is still considered early season so a lift ticket at the group rate is only $30.
> 
> That's ten if the maybes are in. If YardSaleDad, ALLSKIING, Hawkshot99, eastcoastskier all join this approach that gets us within one of qualifying for the group rate. I'm trying to see if we can get a group rate if less than 15.



My brother says he plans to come, so you can add one more.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2006)

I worked with Jessica and if we can get a group of ten or more, we qualify for the group rate of $30! So the tally is:

zook + parents
andyzee + wife
bvibert
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
trtaylor + brother

So that's ten!  

Thanks Jessica!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2006)

Greg said:


> I worked with Jessica and if we can get a group of ten or more, we qualify for the group rate of $30! So the tally is:
> 
> zook + parents
> andyzee + wife
> ...


 
We need a couple of more for backups  I'm sure we'll have the ten and more. 

DMC, spoke to Eski over the weekend, he seemed interested, talk him into it.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn, didn't see this...wife is taking the middle daughter to her synchro skating competiton that Thursday and the kids are in school...damn

The people at the orifice are looking to go 12/19


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Damn, didn't see this...wife is taking the middle daughter to her synchro skating competiton that Thursday and the kids are in school...damn
> 
> The people at the orifice are looking to go 12/19


 
1. So is that a no?

2.





Brettski said:


> The people at the orifice are looking to go 12/19


 
Have you met Marc? :roll: :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> I worked with Jessica and if we can get a group of ten or more, we qualify for the group rate of $30! So the tally is:
> 
> zook + parents
> andyzee + wife
> ...



Ok, put me down for 2, please


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Ok, put me down for 2, please


 
You da man! Now can we get some more women?


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> You da man! Now can we get some more women?


Well, I AM bringing one - booyah!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> 93.32601% now...



95.65123%


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> 95.65123%



Woot woot.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, the forecast looks great through the weekend and into next week with favorable snowmaking temps at least at night. I guess it depends on what happens next week, but what do you guys think the chances of Claire's being open are?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Well, the forecast looks great through the weekend and into next week with favorable snowmaking temps at least at night. I guess it depends on what happens next week, but what do you guys think the chances of Claire's being open are?


 

Hope it's opened, I've only been to Hunter once, but I do remember enjoying that trail.


----------



## Eski (Dec 6, 2006)

just found myself stumbling into this thread ... have a pass and should be there sans papers


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2006)

Eski said:


> just found myself stumbling into this thread ... have a pass and should be there sans papers



Good man, bring the one hit wonder!

Talley thus far 22:

*Need Tix:*
zook + parents
andyzee + wife
bvibert (95.65123%)
trtaylor+brother
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
2knees (maybe)
cbcbd+1
YardSaleDad (maybe, sorry I missed you  )

*Going but don't need tix:*
dmc
Greg
highpeaksdrifter (not sure if he needs tix?)
YardSaleDad (will try, need tix?)
ALLSKIING (maybe, need tix?)
Hawkshot99
eastcoastskier(maybe)
JimG
Eski


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> YardSaleDad (will try, need tix?)



I will need tix if I go.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Good man, bring the one hit wonder!
> 
> Talley thus far 22:
> 
> ...



az, you never struck me as the type.

i'm a definite.  i just wont be there at 8:30.  i dont have a radio either so how about an 11:00 meetup at the summit trail map?  does that work for people?


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, one more to my posse 

Need Tix:
zook + parents
andyzee + wife
bvibert (95.65123%)
trtaylor+brother
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
2knees (maybe)
cbcbd+2
YardSaleDad (maybe, sorry I missed you )

Going but don't need tix:
dmc
Greg
highpeaksdrifter (not sure if he needs tix?)
YardSaleDad (will try, need tix?)
ALLSKIING (maybe, need tix?)
Hawkshot99
eastcoastskier(maybe)
JimG
Eski


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

Dave is out, I believe. Current list:

*Interested in Group Rate:*
zook + parents
andyzee + wife
bvibert (95.65123%)
trtaylor + brother
Grassi21
madskier (maybe)
cbcbd+2
YardSaleDad (maybe)

*Going but have pass or will make other lift ticket arrangements:*
dmc
Greg
highpeaksdrifter
Hawkshot99
eastcoastskier (maybe)
JimG
Eski
2knees

I count 22. That's one helluva group! :-o  I think we're probably going to want to break off into smaller groups based on ability. I'm a lower advanced skier and will ski anything that will be open including the West side.

Pat - a final sync up at the summit map at 11:00 am sounds good.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

Dude, Dave's not here....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2006)

shooot the mooon.


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> I count 22. That's one helluva group! :-o  I think we're probably going to want to break off into smaller groups based on ability. I'm a lower advanced skier and will ski anything that will be open including the West side.
> 
> Pat - a final sync up at the summit map at 11:00 am sounds good.


Ok, put me in the once-in-a-while-I-hit-a-tree group


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg, have you considered an altenate plan to everyone just meeting at Hunter to buy the tickets. The problem with that is that everyone will be coming from different directions and distances and there is a chance that everyone will not make it in time. That would leave the rest of us standing around waiting or the later arrival not getting a group rate. Maybe Jessica could help out here. I for one would have no problem sending you the money ahead of time to play it safe.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Greg, have you considered an altenate plan to everyone just meeting at Hunter to buy the tickets. The problem with that is that everyone will be coming from different directions and distances and there is a chance that everyone will not make it in time. That would leave the rest of us standing around waiting or the later arrival not getting a group rate. Maybe Jessica could help out here. I for one would have no problem sending you the money ahead of time to play it safe.



Someone else contacted me about this. My only concern with accepting payment in advance is then I might have to wait around for someone to hand over their lift ticket. I'm also not comfortable handling funds until I know the person is there. I have a season pass and don't even need a lift ticket so I'm just sorta doing this as a favor to everyone. The group rate deal clearly states we need to make one transaction. I guess my only suggestion is that everyone who wants to be in on the group rate, please try to be on time. I'm normally 2:10 from Hunter but I'm going to leave at 5:30 to be sure I'm there on time. I have potentially fifteen+ people counting on me to be on time so I'm just asking others to try to do the same. 

Of course, things happen and someone may be late because of something beyond their control. I guess we'll need to exchange cell numbers (or I can give mine out to folks doing the group thing). At some point, I need to set a deadline. If say you're not there by 8:45 and/or you don't call, you're out of luck as far as the group rate. Don't mean to come off like a jerk, but with this many people (many of which I don't know from Adam), we have to stick to some sort of schedule to pull this off and I can't be making 10 or 15 different arrangements for people. Again, I have a pass, so if someone else wants to take over managing this transaction, feel free to volunteer.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

*Group Rate Roll Call*

For those that plan to get in on the group rate, please see this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/11774-roll-call-hunter-group-rate-12-15-06-a.html

Please continue to use this thread to discuss the gathering. I created a new one just for the group rate roll call as it was getting hard to keep track in this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> Dave is out, I believe. Current list:
> 
> *Interested in Group Rate:*
> zook + parents
> ...



Put me down for 98.65930% now...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Put me down for 98.65930% now...



Put yourself down here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/11774-roll-call-hunter-group-rate-12-15-06-a.html     

And you call yourself a moderator!:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Put yourself down here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/11774-roll-call-hunter-group-rate-12-15-06-a.html
> 
> And you call yourself a moderator!:smash:



Greg said not to post in that thread unless you're definitely going, 98.65930% is *NOT* 100%...   98.67426% now... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Greg said not to post in that thread unless you're definitely going, 98.65930% is *NOT* 100%...   98.67426% now... :lol:



Get your name in there b4 I kick your butt!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 8, 2006)

Reminder: SIGN UP!! :razz: 



Greg said:


> For those that plan to get in on the group rate, please see this thread:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/11774-roll-call-hunter-group-rate-12-15-06-a.html
> 
> Please continue to use this thread to discuss the gathering. I created a new one just for the group rate roll call as it was getting hard to keep track in this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Reminder: SIGN UP!! :razz:



98.999991%


----------



## andyzee (Dec 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> 98.999991%


 

Don't know about that, there's going to be women there.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Don't know about that, there's going to be women there.



Yucky!

69% then...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't forget, if you plan on going and need tickets, please post in this  thread:   http://forums.alpinezone.com/11774-roll-call-hunter-group-rate-12-15-06-a.html. A group rate will give us tix for $30.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2006)

bvibert said:


> 98.999991%



100.02%


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2006)

About time! Now when Zook checks in with her parents we'll have the 10 peeps needed for  a group discount. Good stuff.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 11, 2006)

I will not be able to make it.  Have fun!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:


> I will not be able to make it. Have fun!


 
Dude, that sucks. I was planning on bugging you with hg questions!


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2006)

Forecast this week isn't great, but not terrible either:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=41.912917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=136&map.y=151

Hopefully those NCP/Snow chances will remain more snow than that other stuff. In either case, it doesn't look like it will get _that _warm so hopefully they can hold on to the open terrain on Minya, East side and Ike. I don't have any concerns about the HBK mainline as they had a ton of snow on that as of Friday. It would be nice to have a couple of T2B advanced options though.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Dude, that sucks. I was planning on bugging you with hg questions!



There will be more AZ trips this season


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2006)

In an Email from Jessica:


			
				Jessica said:
			
		

> We've got 20 trails open at this point, we may be able to blow snow tomorrow
> night, but it's not looking good.  Later in the week, depending on the
> forecast, we may be able to.  We had to cancel most of our races, but most
> of the terrain should stay open, and we'll do what we can.  We have a high
> ...


Looks like they should hold on to the open terrain for Friday.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

Going once, going twice, http://forums.alpinezone.com/11774-roll-call-hunter-group-rate-12-15-06-a.html


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2006)

Greg said:


> In an Email from Jessica:
> 
> Looks like they should hold on to the open terrain for Friday.



They will...TONS of snow on all open trails as of late yesterday afternoon. I was skiing when the lifts shut down. I didn't find any dirt or rock patches.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2006)

JimG. said:


> They will...TONS of snow on all open trails as of late yesterday afternoon. I was skiing when the lifts shut down. I didn't find any dirt or rock patches.


Cool! See ya Friday!


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 12, 2006)

eastcoastskiier is a go.. i'll be heading up with hawkshot... so we will meet you guys up there in the moringin.. no tickets needed though..

i was at jiminy on sat in the afternoon, so was amazing... har to believe that last week it was just grass again... no brown no rocks.. whats better.. lets keep our fingers crossed for friday


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 12, 2006)

so tonights the  big night... we should ahve a total tally later on this evening correct?  AZ will be running hunter on friday.. can't wait...


----------



## MarkC (Dec 12, 2006)

You can count me in for hunter on friday. No ticket needed.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2006)

OK, which crackerjack AZ moderator keeping a tally?


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2006)

zook + 3
andyzee + wife
bvibert
cbcbd + 2
Grassi21
trtaylor

dmc
Greg
highpeaksdrifter
Son of Drifter
Hawkshot99
eastcoastskier
JimG
Eski
2knees
MarkC

Big group. :-o  Again, the group rate folks will meet me at the Group Sales Office at 8:30 am and that should probably get us boarding the quad around 9 am. Of course any of the other pass holders can meet us there then too. Otherwise, we will do a final sync-up at 11 am at the summit map. In all likelyhood, we will probably bump into each other on the mountain as there's not a ton open.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 12, 2006)

Big group....Greg your going to have your work cut out for you filming everybody.;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Big group....Greg your going to have your work cut out for you filming everybody.;-)



No kidding. I think Andyzee is going to be sporting the helmet-cam, and anyone else that grabs any video or pics can certainly send them to me to be added to the vid!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2006)

Greg said:


> No kidding. I think Andyzee is going to be sporting the helmet-cam, and anyone else that grabs any video or pics can certainly send them to me to be added to the vid!



Working on the getting the helmet cam on my new helmet at this very moment.


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it on 12/15.  Sorry for the delay in posting but my business trip to Norway last week threw off my schedule.  It looks like you weren't counting on me anyway so my failure to post probably caused no harm.

I'll have to hit Hunter on another day later in the season.  Have fun you all!  I'm jealous.  It looks like it will be a good group.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2006)

Bummer madskier.  There will be other trips this season I'm sure.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 13, 2006)

Can you now get to Hunter from exit 20 or is the road work still not finished?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Can you now get to Hunter from exit 20 or is the road work still not finished?



I used the directions from Hunter's site last Friday.  They say to take exit 20.  I think the road you are talking about is 23A.  If so, it was open.  I'm sure Jim G. or DMC can confirm.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 14, 2006)

23a is open..was up there at keiths "pro ski and ride" on tuesday


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup. I believe the mountain road opened around Thanksgiving. I took it back to the Thruway last Friday.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool! Looks like they held on to Ike, Lower Crosserover, Upper East Side and Minya so we have two advanced top to bottom runs with a few variations + Belt:

http://www.huntermtn.com/skicond.html

 With the inevitable spring conditions, I wonder if any bump lines will be setting up...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 14, 2006)

hmmm spring conditions.  i'm torn.  looks like a gametime decision.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2006)

I was hoping it was going to be cold enough to blow snow tonight to freshen things up, but it doesn't look like it... 

Should be a fun time tomorrow regardless!


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not concered about the surface. I'm more worried about them holding on to Minya/East Side/Crossover/Ike. Gonna be warm and sunny today. HBK and Belt have plenty of snow. Today must be nice up there...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I used the directions from Hunter's site last Friday.  They say to take exit 20.  I think the road you are talking about is 23A.  If so, it was open.  I'm sure Jim G. or DMC can confirm.



23A is fully operational. Use exit 20.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> 23A is fully operational. Use exit 20.



They actually did a very nice job on that hairpin. That is such a cool road.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> They actually did a very nice job on that hairpin. That is such a cool road.


 
Yep, always liked driving up that road, nice scenery. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yep, always liked driving up that road, nice scenery. Thanks for the info guys.



Last Friday was my first trip to Hunter and driving that stretch of road.  I was also impressed by the scenery.  Its one of those roads that is dangerous to drive on and take in the scenery, especially going the first time.  It must be much better as a passenger.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

All I know is that agitation is starting to set in! Can't wait for tomorrow. Hero snow, baby!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, it hit me last night that we will be skiing this Friday!  Great way to start the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

I see bumps on Ike!!!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

Down boy!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I see bumps on Ike!!!



You don't even like bumps, do you??? :blink:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

OK kiddies, get your sleep, we'll see you in the morning


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK kiddies, get your sleep, we'll see you in the morning



Yup. All packed and ready. Again, 8:30 am at the Group Sales Office at the east end of the Main Lodge, lower level, next to the repair shop. Second sync-up at the summit map sign at 11 am. Psyched!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I see bumps on Ike!!!



PLease dont make fun of me when my mogul skills are seen. (or lack of...)


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

No need to fear, I be there to make all look good!


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2006)

With Colin and HPD there, very few of us will have any chance at looking good in the bumps. I've never actually seen them ski bumps, but I have seen them ski and assume they probably rip. First and Second in a Whiteface mogul comp last year...


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2006)

See y'all there!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2006)

Let's Do It !


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> With Colin and HPD there, very few of us will have any chance at looking good in the bumps. I've never actually seen them ski bumps, but I have seen them ski and assume they probably rip. First and Second in a Whiteface mogul comp last year...



HEY, that's too much preasure. The result you're talking about was in the masters catagory (you know, old folks). I'm leaving soon, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Dec 15, 2006)

hey guys great skiing with everyone today.. finaly got to put faces with names.. lots of fun.. we def. need to do that again a little further in the season when the boots are broken in a little more and my quads dont burn so much.. but all in all great time..


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2006)

You guys had a good day I hope.  

It was decent at Killington.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> You guys had a good day I hope.
> 
> It was decent at Killington.



I'll say so.  Good times today guys.  It was great to push myself today and take some runs with you guys.  Thanks for the tips JimG.  The only way I'm gonna get better is to ski with a crew like the one we had today.  With that said, there may be some helmet cam footage of me posted.  I can laugh at myself and I hope you can too.  ;-)  But in my defense, I knew andyzee was behind me with the cam and I could swear that he pushed me.  

I look forward to meeting up with ya'll again.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 15, 2006)

It was fun meeting up with all you guys today.  You are some very good skiers.  

Its funny when you build a imaje of a person based off of the internet, then go and see they are totally different.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a blast. In the morning it was sunny and the snow turned soft quickly. It got cloudy in the afternoon, but that was probably good cause the snow never turned mashed potatoes.

It was great to be back at Hunter after a long absence. Conditions where really good considering the weather they’ve had to work with.

The best part of the day was meeting all the Azers. A great bunch of dedicated skiers and riders and very nice and friendly people. I hope we get to do it again soon.

Several Azers expressed an interest in visiting Whiteface in the not too distant future. When that happens please let Colin and I know cause we would like to hook up with you there and show you the goods.

Thanks to all for a really fun day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2006)

Great day guys and gals. TR here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/11975-hunter-az-gathering-12-15-2006-a.html


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a great time yesterday. As others have said, it was good to put a face with the name. Really, a great bunch of people.

Hope to have the chance to do it again sometime.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'll say so.  Good times today guys.  It was great to push myself today and take some runs with you guys.  Thanks for the tips JimG.  The only way I'm gonna get better is to ski with a crew like the one we had today.  With that said, there may be some helmet cam footage of me posted.  I can laugh at myself and I hope you can too.  ;-)  But in my defense, I knew andyzee was behind me with the cam and I could swear that he pushed me.
> 
> I look forward to meeting up with ya'll again.



Blueberry yum yum


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Blueberry yum yum



It took its toll.  ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> It took its toll.  ;-)




Gotta do it again, don't forget to get your butt up to K!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Gotta do it again, don't forget to get your butt up to K!



I'll be there a couple of times and with some of my degenerate friends.  They roll deep.  ;-)


----------

